# Solid Strap Bars ...



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Having looked into the arrangement of these cases recently,Am looking for a little advice here.

I was reading something a couple of days ago about the [Current ?] MOD spec for these being ''No less than 2mm'' in diameter.I've been thinking about adding the replacement and retro-fitting of these to my repertoire,And have been looking at sourcing the equipment and materials to be able to do this.What would be helpful is,If any owners of watches like this [Anything from as broad a range as we have]And who have a Micrometer or Vernier Guage and five minutes spare, Please measure up what they have [Diameter] and post the results here for me along with the brand,model and approximate year of the piece .I figure that some of these may be a little smaller in diameter [Especially in some older,foreign,mid sized cased pieces]1.8mm or something like this perhaps.And some sort of similar,imperial size in older Brit watches.

Thanks all.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The fixed bars on my 2006 issued G10 have a thickness of 1.5mm. 

Later,

William


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks there William !

...But really,No more ?.Not even another one or two ?.

Some of you guys out there might want to consider buying yourselves a Vernier Guage as well.Really handy tool for measuring small bits and pieces.On watches,easily and accurately measure case diameters,Widths,Bezel diameters,Distance between case lugs,Etc.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm sure like me a lot already have such tools


----------

